# Bladder accident



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is she spayed? I've never heard of a dream causing that, but who knows? It could be. I was thinking maybe that spay incontinence might be the cause. If it's that, it's likely you'll see more leakage in the future. You could ask your vet what he thinks...if he's ever heard of a dog doing that during sleep. It does seem feasible. That must have really surprised you. _And_ her.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, she's spayed. But she has never had a leakage problem. She holds it for long periods. She will go each time I take her out, but she is one of those who will seldom ask to go out, will wait until I take her or stand in front of me and stare and expect me to read her mind. We have a bell she is made to ring each time we go out but most of the time she simply refuses to initiate it and will hold it until I suggest it. (unless she is desperate, if she has a bowel problem, etc. she will use it - she can be stubborn) It was about the time to go out anyway. I know some females will squat and leak when they are excited so it may be timing of the dream when she was due to go out, and she immediately stopped when she woke up.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Could it have been a small seizure?

I fostered a dog that the owners turned in because of "bad dreams". The first foster (only had him one night) told me when i picked him up that sure enough he had bad dreams. It was seizures.

Don't mean to scare, just be aware.


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

SusanG said:


> Yes, she's spayed. *But she has never had a leakage problem.* She holds it for long periods. She will go each time I take her out, but she is one of those who will seldom ask to go out, will wait until I take her or stand in front of me and stare and expect me to read her mind. We have a bell she is made to ring each time we go out but most of the time she simply refuses to initiate it and will hold it until I suggest it. (unless she is desperate, if she has a bowel problem, etc. she will use it - she can be stubborn) It was about the time to go out anyway. I know some females will squat and leak when they are excited so it may be timing of the dream when she was due to go out, and she immediately stopped when she woke up.


could still be spay incontinence as most dogs dont experience it until many years after their spay. could be a one off i would just keep an eye on her sleeping spots.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be a one off - a full bladder (you mention that she needed to go once she was outside), an exciting dream, relaxed in sleep... I would watch her carefully though - it could be the start of spay incontinence or a urinary infection. One of those occasions when I would wait and see before panicking or calling the vet, though.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I remember doing the same thing myself once, during a dream. I would not worry unless it continues.
Eric


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I've never had it happen (to me or my dogs-LOL) but maybe if her bladder was full, the stimulation of the dream was enough to lose a bit of urine? 

Lily will hold it forever too, and with the doggy door, I don't really pay attention to when they go out. When I do pay attention, I notice she'll wait 12 hours or more sometimes. So I try to remember to prompt her to go out- and she will, but I don't always think of it. She's never had a UTI and doesn't mess in the house, so I don't really worry about it. 

Hope it's a one time thing!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish our yard and house was set up to have a fenced in yard and doggy door. With another one on the way, I have a feeling my husband is going to figure out something, at least a small fenced in area. I'd love the whole back fenced, but we're surrounded by woods with fox and fisher and coy dogs. I still couldn't leave them alone - and last week I saw a bald eagle sitting in a tree and he was eyeing Callie!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes I have had my toys wet them selves when asleep, my male did it once, and was so upset, and one of females did it to, and they were asleep and they were dreaming. Naturally I did not scold them, they both were so ashamed, as they were house broken. 

At first they look as if to say what happened, then it sank in and they jumped down they were on my lap


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Maybe she was dreaming of Chagall?? 

The dream thing is interesting though, because if you watch them when they're having a doozy they're obviously well invested in it - paws going, whiffling, etc, so maybe it was just that on a full bladder.

Pippin can hold it - we reckon she's got a bladder the size of a watermelon in there - but sometimes she cuts it close!

I'd wait and see if it happens again before worrying.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

So far, it hasn't happened again. I think she just had a dream with a full bladder. Fingers crossed.


----------

